# 2008 Blazer Bay 2400 w/ Suzuki 225hp



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

Just in and ready to hit the water!!!
2008 Blazer Bay 2400, powered with a 2016 Suzuki 225Hp. Great boat at a great price $28,995 plus TTL.
Equipped with: Lenco trim tabs, K-Top with 4 rod holders, Garmin GPS, VHF Radio, Leaning post with tray & flip up footrest and 4 rod holders, 80 gallon fuel tank, Trolling Motor 24V 80â€, Wade Ladder, Stainless Steal 4 blade prop, and 2 axle trailer. Engine Hours 163.


----------

